# Now I need advice on wood cutting equipment.........



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 17, 2013)

I have learned a ridiculous amount of information about wood stoves on here, and I am eternally grateful!

I was just granted rights to cut wood (for free) on a property near me.... the thing is, I don't have ANY wood cutting equipment or knowledge!

I am strong and fit and I'm not afraid to work, so I cannot justify a splitter just yet.

After everything else I am spending on this house remodel and stove install I also can't spend a lot!

SO.... If a guy is on a pretty tight budget (even looking on craigslist) what could I get by with for the first year or so? I am only heating 1,300 sq ft so I don't anticipate burning massive amounts of wood. I also realize that I will probably have to purchase a seasoned cord for next winter so whatever I cut over the summer can season for 18 mos.

I am assuming I need:

Chainsaw
Splitting maul
?
?

Thank you VERY much for taking the time to answer all my newbie questions!!

Don


----------



## mikefrommaine (Apr 17, 2013)

Add PPE to that list and some wedges...


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Apr 17, 2013)

You will also need, the Fiskars x27, 2 5# wedges for the really big stuff.
Remember one thing, you can never have enough wood, once you start burning, you actually burn more than you thought you would. IMO


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 17, 2013)

I have heard the "you'll never have enough wood" so I plan on cutting all I can


----------



## smokinj (Apr 17, 2013)

1300sqft any saw that runs with a sharp chain will do. You just have to choice the wood that works best for that saw. What kind of trees will you be cutting and average size? (That's what matters)


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 17, 2013)

Any input on adequate brands for a chainsaw that wont break the bank? I'll likely buy a GOOD one in 2 years.

Thanks again!


----------



## smokinj (Apr 17, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> Any input on adequate brands for a chainsaw that wont break the bank? I'll likely buy a GOOD one in 2 years.
> 
> Thanks again!


 
1300 sqft I would not be afraid to buy a wild thing and keep the chains sharp........(If the plans is to buy better later) 10-20 cords should be no probably that's when thing like a tight chain become tough to do.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Apr 17, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> Any input on adequate brands for a chainsaw that wont break the bank? I'll likely buy a GOOD one in 2 years.
> 
> Thanks again!


I bought an echo 18" from Home Depot for $300. If you are going to cut a lot of wood, do NOT, buy something like this.
Get a big stihl, you get what u pay for...


----------



## mikefrommaine (Apr 17, 2013)

I'd be looking for a husky, stihl, dolmar, makita, echo, jonsered  etc 50cc saw on Craigslist. I've found three for under $100 in the last 3 months.


----------



## tekguy (Apr 17, 2013)

a decent saw will save you a lot of time and aggrevation.. (and sore muscles)


----------



## tbuff (Apr 17, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> Any input on adequate brands for a chainsaw that wont break the bank? I'll likely buy a GOOD one in 2 years.
> 
> Thanks again!


 
I'd go with a good used Echo, Husky or Stihl. I run an Echo CS400 most of the time and it has never let me down. Buy a decent low range now and when you buy the bigger/better saw down the road, you'll have a backup.


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you all so much
I figure if I can get a decent chainsaw, and maul I can get 4-5 cords saved up over the summer, then look into a much better saw!


----------



## mikefrommaine (Apr 17, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> Thank you all so much
> I figure if I can get a decent chainsaw, and maul I can get 4-5 cords saved up over the summer, then look into a much better saw!


 
That's kind of the age old question -- new 'decent' chainsaw to get the job done vs used 'pro/better' chainsaw. I've use new and old homeowner grade and also new and old professional grade. I would never wish the likes of a wildthing or new homelite on my worst enemy.

You'll have to decide your comfort level for buying a used chainsaw. But if you find a good older professional 40-50-60 cc saw it will outlast anything you buy at a box store. And you'll be more productive. Later on you can look for a big brother but the likes of a stihl 026 will cut a lot of wood and can be had all day in the 175-225 range. I paid $47 for mine and would not want to be without it even though I now have a lot of 'better' saws.

Also don't be afraid to cut and split some pine for next winter. It will season very quickly and burn just fine.


----------



## Jags (Apr 17, 2013)

If you are not afraid of the used market, there are deals to be had. If you go down this path you can actually find some respectable units that will turn into part of a two saw plan down the road.

Just a couple of random examples:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/STIHL-MS-18...889968671?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item1e79a66c1f

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stihl-024-S...956045526?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item20d1a290d6

These are on the smaller side of firewood saws, but they will cut trees for a year or two to make firewood (until you get the bigger/better). It is nice to have a smaller saw in the stable for limb work where slinging a MS460 with a 25" bar around, don't make sense. Both of the above examples are of saws that will outlive the box store cheapo units 5:1.

Then get the fiskars X27 and an 8 pound maul and beat the snot out of those rounds.

For less than 200 bucks - you be makin' firewood.

Seriously consider tossing another 50 bucks into the mix for these.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Woodlandpro...109?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a28ab9dbd


----------



## bogydave (Apr 17, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> Thank you all so much
> I figure if I can get a decent chainsaw, and maul I can get 4-5 cords saved up over the summer, then look into a much better saw!


 
You have a good plan.

Decent saw & maul & you can get a a years worth of wood in a few weeks.

As for buying some for the coming winter. Try to get some down or dead standing stuff (other than oak)
Split & stacked thru the summer, should make it good to burn & most likely drier than you can buy 

Once you get a handle on how much & what you  cut. Then you can make a more informed decision about what tools 
need upgraded to meet your situation 

*"I am strong and fit and I'm not afraid to work,"*
If you get a bit ahead, you can always sell some wood & use the $$ to upgrade.
Hard work will prevail !


----------



## smokinj (Apr 17, 2013)

Jags said:


> If you are not afraid of the used market, there are deals to be had. If you go down this path you can actually find some respectable units that will turn into part of a two saw plan down the road.
> 
> Just a couple of random examples:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/STIHL-MS-18...889968671?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item1e79a66c1f
> ...


 
Yea it would be crazy to cut 3 inchs off that 460!


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 17, 2013)

You guys are amazing!
I really can't thank you enough for all of the free education !1


----------



## Jags (Apr 17, 2013)

smokinj said:


> Yea it would be crazy to cut 3 inchs off that 460!


 
Not everybody is the wood cutting maniac that you are, Jay.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 17, 2013)

Jags said:


> Not everybody is the wood cutting maniac that you are, Jay.


 
Oh I have lost a couple steps over the years. The 180 or 192t is more my style now. (Helps to only need 4 cords a year to)


----------



## lukem (Apr 17, 2013)

In my mind, this the the bare minimum, entry level, roll-up windows, no radio firewood starter set:

Chainsaw - Used saw on CL or EBay, or one of the refurbished Husqvarna saws. $200ish
8 lb maul from the local box store - $20ish (Fiskars is a luxury item...I've split 100 or so cords with a 8 lb maul)
Chaps (not optional, especially for a newb) - $80ish

Accessories:
1 gal gas can - $10
Jug of bar oil - $6
File - $4

So, for about $300 give or take, you can make 4 cords of firewood, year after year.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Apr 17, 2013)

And if you've got a pickup truck you can sell a couple cords and have no money invested in what you need. What you will want is a different story.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 17, 2013)

I agree with lukem... I'm intrigued by the Fiskars, but it's a luxury item, not a necessity. I've split literally miles of wood with a hardware store maul, almost certainly more than 99.9% of Fiskars owners. Having owned or used everything from 6 lb. to 18 lb., I would recommend an 8 lb. maul to someone wanting only one.

A sledge and a few steel wedges would be added to my list, or budget to rent a splitter once per year, if commonly encountering larger or less than perfectly straight rounds.


----------



## peakbagger (Apr 17, 2013)

Find somewhere to take a chainsaw course, to paraphrase Ralphie's Mom in the Christmas story "You are going to cut your leg off" 
. If you cant afford a good chainsaw helmet and kevlar chaps you cant afford a used chainsaw. Sure pros get tagged occasionally but new saw owners are ripe for an injury and the injuries from chainsaws are usually serious. 

I expect plenty of folks will gladly offer up photos of kevlar chaps with cuts in them, everyone of those cuts would have been deep wounds without them.


----------



## lukem (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh, and most importantly, be VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY careful felling trees.  It is art and science that you aren't born with and has put a lot of experienced men in the ground.  Start out with what mother nature has felled for you...

If you don't get nervous cutting down a tree, you aren't being careful enough.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 17, 2013)

When buying my big saw (Stihl 064), the shop owner talked me into a pair of chaps.  I may be mis-representing the exact numbers here, but the number of head/face kick-back injuries in the USA was something like 2,000/year.  The number of leg-contact injuries was more like 20,000/year.  Point being, most folks buy a chainsaw helmet, but too many skip the chaps.


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 17, 2013)

yea, I figured for safety I would get some chaps!!

Will focus on downed or smaller trees. I know the THEORY behind felling a tree in a given direction, but I will "practice" with small trees when that time comes.

Kick back to the face sounds awful ... looks like a helmet and face shield too! (never even thought of that)


----------



## Ashful (Apr 17, 2013)

Kickback is always preventable, but we all have lapses in attention and/or judgement.

If you always hold the saw properly (side stance, left elbow locked), two things can be said:

1.  any kickback should throw you on your a$$ rather than causing the saw to pivot back toward you
2.  if the saw does somehow pivot toward you, it will pivot safely past your face to the right, rather than into it

I think these are usually bigger issues with bigger saws, and I would suspect most injuries with the saws your looking at are more of an accidental contact nature, than kickback.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 17, 2013)

Joful said:


> When buying my big saw (Stihl 064), the shop owner talked me into a pair of chaps. I may be mis-representing the exact numbers here, but the number of head/face kick-back injuries in the USA was something like 2,000/year. The number of leg-contact injuries was more like 20,000/year. Point being, most folks buy a chainsaw helmet, but too many skip the chaps.


 
I think there is just more legs injuries period. I have a nice scar on my knee and nothing to the head.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 17, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> yea, I figured for safety I would get some chaps!!
> 
> Will focus on downed or smaller trees. I know the THEORY behind felling a tree in a given direction, but I will "practice" with small trees when that time comes.
> 
> Kick back to the face sounds awful ... looks like a helmet and face shield too! (never even thought of that)


 
Kick back becomes muscle memory very quickly. In fact after some trigger time its hard to even make the saw kick back.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 17, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> I bought an echo 18" from Home Depot for $300. If you are going to cut a lot of wood, do NOT, buy something like this.
> Get a big stihl, you get what u pay for...


While I am picking a fight on that one lol. You buy low power you get low power period ! Echo is a good brand if you see a 50 cc and up range at a good price on C list grab it. Pros don't use Echo because it sucks ! That said any saw Husky, Echo, Stihl and Dolmar are most likely the good brands you will see on Craigslist. Again you buy low power you get low power.

Pete


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 17, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> I have learned a ridiculous amount of information about wood stoves on here, and I am eternally grateful!
> 
> I was just granted rights to cut wood (for free) on a property near me.... the thing is, I don't have ANY wood cutting equipment or knowledge!
> 
> ...


 
Hello Don. 

Before your questions can be answered rightly you first have to know what you will be cutting. For example, I could cut with one of the old saws we used to use but in our woodlot that would be like taking a greyhound bus to take 2 or 3 kids to school daily. We simply do not need a saw that large. Only you can tell what you need for size.

Yes, it is nice (for some folks) to have the biggest and baddest tools out there for bragging rights and sometimes the big tools are needed. For example, if you plan on cutting trees in the 3-4' or larger diameter trees, you need a big saw. However, if the largest tree you plan on cutting is perhaps 20", then a smaller saw with maybe a 16" bar will be plenty of saw for you. Going larger when you don't have to is foolish and a waste of dollars.

On our place, about the largest trees we cut are in the 30-35" category but most are closer to the 24-28" diameter. A 16" bar works nicely and the Stihl 290 works like a charm. My wife tried for years to get me to buy a smaller saw to use just for cutting up the limbs. After another back injury last fall, I broke down and followed her advice. Wow! It really worked out nicely! For a little under $200 we got a new Stihl 180 with a 16" bar and although I was a bit afraid it would not do much that saw has amazed me and with the super light weight, I now find that is the saw I grab the most except for felling. I like the larger saw for the felling but if all I had was that small saw, it would work out well. Just a little bit slower is all. And I do notice that I have to sharpen the saw a bit more often.

On the sharpening, I hand filed for many, many moons until my hands hurt so bad I had to stop. So I bought one of those little dremel type tools for sharpening the chain and wondered why I waited so long to get one! You can sharpen a chain fast with one of these and if you are careful you can sharpen as well as with a file. The stones are cheap too so not a big expense. The tools can be bought for as little as $10.

Other tools is for sure an axe and some wedges. I also hate to go to the woods without my cant hook but you can get by without one for a while if money is tight. Naturally there are many more things but you do not have to have everything at once before you start.

btw, I would plan on burning a minimum of 3 cord of wood next winter but it could be up to 4 cord. Get it as soon as possible. Get it yesterday if possible! Yes, you need it fast so it has time to dry. Stay away from oak your first couple years of burning because it takes so long to dry out.

Good luck.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 17, 2013)

"Stay away from oak your first couple years of burning because it takes so long to dry out."
I'd like to amend that if you have the room and the time, go ahead and get the oak.
Just don't plan to use it for at least 2 years, preferably 3.


----------



## raybonz (Apr 17, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> yea, I figured for safety I would get some chaps!!
> 
> Will focus on downed or smaller trees. I know the THEORY behind felling a tree in a given direction, but I will "practice" with small trees when that time comes.
> 
> Kick back to the face sounds awful ... looks like a helmet and face shield too! (never even thought of that)


Don what stove did you finally settle on??

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Apr 17, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> "Stay away from oak your first couple years of burning because it takes so long to dry out."
> I'd like to amend that if you have the room and the time, go ahead and get the oak.
> Just don't plan to use it for at least 2 years, preferably 3.


That may be true but red oak splits easily unless you're in a crotch or gnarly grain section.. Great stuff down the road!

Ray


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey Ray... No solid decision on a stove yet, but I think we DID decide that we need a BUNCH of wood  

I was given all the free wood I want to cut, so I am going to be busy !

I figure as long as we have out stove installed by Sept/Oct and we've got plenty of wood, we'll be doing good 

Still just so grateful that I found this site so I can pick y'alls brains!


----------



## tekguy (Apr 17, 2013)

if you get tired.. stop  that's when ya get sloppy
there's always tomorrow


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 18, 2013)

For a beginner buying a new saw, Stihl MS251 is a good place to start.  Best part about buying a Stihl is that when it comes time to upgrade, you already have a great backup/small saw, or one that will sell well.

I believe DexterDay has one of his 036's up for sale on the For Sale forum.  Might be a good saw for many more than 2-3 years.


----------



## Tuneighty (Apr 18, 2013)

For splitting by hand I would also suggest looking on the internet for the "tire splitting method", It has been a great (FREE) addition to my cutting/chopping accessories.


----------



## mywaynow (Apr 18, 2013)

How big are the trees/logs you will be cutting?  What kind of investment now vs in a couple years?  Saws run from 140-1400.  I started with a $145 Poulan Wild Thing and cut 10 cords easily with it.  It ran fine for a decade.  The saw I have now makes that saw look foolish.  It was however, a great learning saw.  Like a motorcycle, you don't pass your motorcycle driving test and jump on an 1100GSXR, you should not go for a serious saw to learn on.


----------



## geoff1969 (Apr 18, 2013)

you know of any one localy who burns wood friend / family member ??? if so ask to go collecting with them = thay supply equipment and fuel you supply free labour and get part of the scrounge in return , but most importantly you get experience with using the saws and equipment and processes , it also gives you some wood to start burning with and more time to save for nice equipment for your self , so you can pass the experience and process onto others by taking them out = that way all of us wood burners stay warm  ...


----------



## Ashful (Apr 18, 2013)

Dexter's 036 Pro has been called the "perfect firewood saw," by many on this forum.  It's a good buy, if its in your price range.


----------



## lukem (Apr 18, 2013)

Joful said:


> Dexter's 036 Pro has been called the "perfect firewood saw," by many on this forum. It's a good buy, if its in your price range.


 
I'd be on that saw if I didn't already have a 361.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 18, 2013)

lukem said:


> I'd be on that saw if I didn't already have a 361.


 
Ditto.  I had to harass him for not offering it up when I was on the hunt for an 036 Pro two months ago.


----------



## maple1 (Apr 18, 2013)

Don't forget the safety BOOTS.

I don't have any nicks on my pants, but my boots have a couple. I wear the safety boots a lot - likely 80% of the time I have them on I'm not cutting. So don't think of them when trying to justify the price as just for cutting.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 18, 2013)

Safety boots?  I've not heard of those, but when I googled "Chainsaw Safety Boots", the very boots I wear came up as the third link!

http://www.constructiongear.com/geo..._content=pla&gclid=CJy7pcbi1bYCFcdU4AodKDAAxg


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 19, 2013)

it's not a stihl or a husky but it's in my price range and it's new.... http://www.homedepot.com/p/ECHO-14-...a-Compliant-CS-310-14C/100678725#.UXGZo7XU_TQ 


I would like to get one off Craigslist, but I just don't have the experience needed to discern weather or not I am getting screwed.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Apr 19, 2013)

It's a little small for general purpose firewood cutting. Though it depends on where and what you are cutting.

Have you considered ebay? You have a little more buyer protection. If the saw isn't as advertised and running right you can get your money back. Something like this Husky 350 which recently sold for a little under 200 shipped would be a good choice. It's new enough that as long as it didn't have a scored piston and it starts and runs then not much else could be wrong with it.

This stihl 250 looks good as well, little more money though at 259 shipped. Or this 350... at 185 with one day to go.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 19, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> it's not a stihl or a husky but it's in my price range and it's new.... http://www.homedepot.com/p/ECHO-14-...a-Compliant-CS-310-14C/100678725#.UXGZo7XU_TQ
> 
> 
> I would like to get one off Craigslist, but I just don't have the experience needed to discern weather or not I am getting screwed.



Another thought Don check local pawn shops. I ave found a couple good saws and a mower for not much money at one near us.

Pete


----------



## Ashful (Apr 19, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> it's not a stihl or a husky but it's in my price range and it's new.... http://www.homedepot.com/p/ECHO-14-...a-Compliant-CS-310-14C/100678725#.UXGZo7XU_TQ
> 
> 
> I would like to get one off Craigslist, but I just don't have the experience needed to discern weather or not I am getting screwed.


 
Where are you located? I'm ready to sell my beloved Echo 510 EVL, discussed many times on this forum. It's likely the most reliable saw I've ever owned, but I hate two things about it:

1. Older chain brake lever design, works great, but just annoying to me after using the Stihl's.
2. Smaller top-mounted filler necks are hard to fill from 1 gallon bar lube jugs.

In any case, if those things don't bother you, the 510 EVL would be a much better firewood saw than that little CS-310, IMO.


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 19, 2013)

you guys are just FULL of great ideas!!

I'll hit up the pawn shops too!

Thanks!


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 19, 2013)

Joful said:


> Where are you located? I'm ready to sell my beloved Echo 510 EVL, discussed many times on this forum. It's likely the most reliable saw I've ever owned, but I hate two things about it:
> 
> 1. Older chain brake lever design, works great, but just annoying to me after using the Stihl's.
> 2. Smaller top-mounted filler necks are hard to fill from 1 gallon bar lube jugs.
> ...


 


I am in Kansas City....If you think it still has plenty of life left in it feel free to msg me all the details!!

Thank you!

Don


----------



## Ashful (Apr 19, 2013)

Will do.  It's got plenty of life in it, as it has never seen a whole lot of use.  Unfortunately, shipping probably makes it not worth it to you, though.


----------



## tekguy (Apr 19, 2013)

my bud has a bigger echo and loves it

i might consider this
http://www.amazon.com/Poulan-PP5020...4?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1366407217&sr=1-4

if i was looking for a cost effective saw
http://www.farmandfleet.com/product...m_medium=shoppingengine&utm_source=googlebase


----------



## raybonz (Apr 19, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> you guys are just FULL of great ideas!!
> 
> I'll hit up the pawn shops too!
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.husqvarnarefurbished.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=1817


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 19, 2013)

tekguy said:


> my bud has a bigger echo and loves it
> 
> i might consider this
> http://www.amazon.com/Poulan-PP5020...4?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1366407217&sr=1-4
> ...



That is a good saw too I used one and even got to see the inside. That saw is a re skinned husky in my opinion. Check out other forums you will find a lot of good reviews as well.

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 19, 2013)

raybonz said:


> http://www.husqvarnarefurbished.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=1817


Thanks ray I also forgot this refurb site. 

http://www.vminnovations.com/Browse...r Source=Gas&gclid=CNOL5-rZ17YCFe1aMgod-kIAZw

Pete


----------



## tekguy (Apr 19, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> That is a good saw too I used one and even got to see the inside. That saw is a re skinned husky in my opinion. Check out other forums you will find a lot of good reviews as well.
> 
> Pete


got to love 50cc at that price point, put a good chain on it and rip


----------



## raybonz (Apr 19, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> Thanks ray I also forgot this refurb site.
> 
> http://www.vminnovations.com/Browse_560/Chainsaws.html?sort=&show=40&page=1&manuf=0&pm=17&px=455&attr=yes&xattr_Power Source=Gas&gclid=CNOL5-rZ17YCFe1aMgod-kIAZw
> 
> Pete


Great deal on a good name saw that you can get parts easily in my opinion..

Ray


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 19, 2013)

ok.... one last question..... for 5 cords a year or so....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Husqvarna-4...158&pid=100034&prg=1079&rk=1&sd=190825262564&


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 19, 2013)

One more 

http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=n:552918,p_n_feature_keywords_browse-bin:2832500011

Pete


----------



## tekguy (Apr 19, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> ok.... one last question..... for 5 cords a year or so....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Husqvarna-435-Chainsaw-16-Bar-Gas-Powered-41cc-2-Cycle-Chain-Saw-2-2-HP-41-cc-/271167703679?_trksid=p2045573.m2102&_trkparms=aid=555001&algo=PW.CURRENT&ao=1&asc=146&meid=7080705137442026158&pid=100034&prg=1079&rk=1&sd=190825262564&


tough to find a better deal than that, you'll drive yourself nuts trying


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 19, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> ok.... one last question..... for 5 cords a year or so....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Husqvarna-4...158&pid=100034&prg=1079&rk=1&sd=190825262564&



My opinion it will work but it will be slow going. For a main saw or only saw try getting a 50cc if you can. That said that saw is a very good price !

Pete


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 19, 2013)

tekguy said:


> tough to find a better deal than that, you'll drive yourself nuts trying


 

I may have done that already !!   LOL   

Between that and the actual stove decision I think I have lost my mind!  

Nothing some old fashioned wood cutting won't remedy!

Thanks again guys

Don


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 19, 2013)

Here ya go don it might be a little more but its a little more lol.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Husqvarna-4...054167701?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item19db581e95

Pete


----------



## raybonz (Apr 19, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> I may have done that already !! LOL
> 
> Between that and the actual stove decision I think I have lost my mind!
> 
> ...


Personally if you're only going to run one saw I'd go for the Husky 455 Rancher for $317.00 which is the least used and can handle most everything..

Ray


----------



## smokinj (Apr 19, 2013)

5 cords a year on a cheapo saw not going to be much fun. Year or two maybe.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 19, 2013)

I personally would aim above 50cc, if this is going to be your only saw.  Lots of folks love their 62cc saws.  I have a 35cc saw, and just sold a 41cc saw, and they're both great for cutting small limbs, but not much else.


----------



## tekguy (Apr 19, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> That is a good saw too I used one and even got to see the inside. That saw is a re skinned husky in my opinion. Check out other forums you will find a lot of good reviews as well.
> 
> Pete


i was reading some of the reviews for kicks and its mentioned that its coproduced with one of the top manufacturers (Husky like you said)... richen up the fuel mix and get rid of the safety chain it comes with seems to be the consensus to make it decent for the cash


----------



## Scols (Apr 19, 2013)

Some of the previous posters say a Fiskars is a luxury item but I have to disagree. The fiskars will get through any thing a medium sized maul can and you will use alot less energy doing so. Anything the Fiskars cant handle you will need a BIG maul or a sledge and wedge for, but a big maul just isnt practical for normal splitting. I paid $45 for my fiskars at an ace hardware but they can be had for less on amazon or at HD. Besides if you break a fiskars ( which is very rare) they will replace it for free. If or when you break your maul you will be out of pocket for a new one. Im in the same boat as you. Im young and healthy enough to process without a splitter and right now I have other projects that require the cash a splitter would use. After buying a Husky 445, a Fiskars, a timber jack and a sledge and a couple of 5# wedges im in for just under $500. Ive processed 10 cords over the last 2 years without a splitter so I think it was money well spent.


----------



## raybonz (Apr 19, 2013)

tekguy said:


> i was reading some of the reviews for kicks and its mentioned that its coproduced with one of the top manufacturers (Husky like you said)... richen up the fuel mix and get rid of the safety chain it comes with seems to be the consensus to make it decent for the cash


Personally the low kickback chain works fine for me and Don being a newbie can benefit from the added safety..

Ray


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 19, 2013)

tekguy said:


> i was reading some of the reviews for kicks and its mentioned that its coproduced with one of the top manufacturers (Husky like you said)... richen up the fuel mix and get rid of the safety chain it comes with seems to be the consensus to make it decent for the cash


 
Husky owns Poulan among other brands.

Pete


----------



## HDRock (Apr 19, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> it's not a stihl or a husky but it's in my price range and it's new.... http://www.homedepot.com/p/ECHO-14-...a-Compliant-CS-310-14C/100678725#.UXGZo7XU_TQ
> 
> 
> I would like to get one off Craigslist, but I just don't have the experience needed to discern weather or not I am getting screwed.


 
A lot of people say this is is best bang for the buck saw for $199 Poulan Pro 5020 ,definitely way better than a 30cc saw, read all about it http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/192321.htm
It would be new, with a _*warranty*_, a month ago was $165 at amazon

Look here to, http://www.ebay.com/bhp/refurbished-husqvarna-chainsaw I just bought a Husky 445 from them for $220


----------



## HDRock (Apr 20, 2013)

You do not have to have a Husqvarna,or a Stihl to cut wood


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 20, 2013)

Find wood cutting friend.  Preferably one who's been at it for a good long time.  Work with him as often as possible.  Listen.  Ask questions.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 20, 2013)

Patience 

Ask around, relatives & friends.
Might find a good used one close. 
Put an add on CL, "wanted a running chain saw, $100."

Find someone who just bought a new 562XP or a new MS362 & loves to cut fire wood.
They cut it you carry it home .   Both happy.  LOL 

Give it a day or 2, watch CL. You'll come across a deal.
I cut many cords with a old 14" homelite . Learned to file a chain too
Patience


----------



## mikefrommaine (Apr 20, 2013)

HDRock said:


> You do not have to have a Husqvarna,or a Stihl to cut wood


I agree, but the stated intent was to find an inexpensive saw, use it for a year or two and then resell. Husky or stihl will have the best resale value on CL. If he finds a good used Husky Stihl saw he could potentially use it for a couple seasons and sell it for even money. Or get close to what he pays for a refurbished husky.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Apr 20, 2013)

Another thought is to find someone on CL who will cut on shares. I'd post an ad looking for someone willing to cut a cord of wood for each of you. That way you can start putting up wood as soon as possible while you look/save for the right saw.


----------



## mywaynow (Apr 20, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> ok.... one last question..... for 5 cords a year or so....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Husqvarna-435-Chainsaw-16-Bar-Gas-Powered-41cc-2-Cycle-Chain-Saw-2-2-HP-41-cc-/271167703679?_trksid=p2045573.m2102&_trkparms=aid=555001&algo=PW.CURRENT&ao=1&asc=146&meid=7080705137442026158&pid=100034&prg=1079&rk=1&sd=190825262564&


 
Any model of refurb that has so many available would cause me concern.  There must be a reason they are returned.  Surely some are operator error, but still....


----------



## raybonz (Apr 20, 2013)

mywaynow said:


> Any model of refurb that has so many available would cause me concern. There must be a reason they are returned. Surely some are operator error, but still....


Read the reviews seems they generally work fine and some look like new.. Stihl does not do refurbs and is why you can't find one.. Home depot has many returns from people that need to clean up a fallen tree etc. then the customer decides they are done with the saw and return it for a refund.. More common than people realize..

Ray


----------



## HDRock (Apr 20, 2013)

tekguy said:


> my bud has a bigger echo and loves it
> 
> i might consider this
> http://www.amazon.com/Poulan-PP5020...4?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1366407217&sr=1-4
> ...


 
Thats a great price for the Poulan Pro PP5020AV $178 including shipping at farm and fleet


----------

